# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  Atlas - The Agile Anthropomorphic Robot, Boston Dynamics, Inc., Waltham, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Boston Dynamics, Inc.

Home page - bostondynamics.com/atlas

Atlas on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Meet ATLAS! 

 Published on Jul 11, 2013




> Say hello to ATLAS, one of the most advanced humanoid robots ever built!
> 
> ATLAS was developed for DARPA by Boston Dynamics. Software-focused teams from Tracks B and C of the DARPA Robotics Challenge will use the robot to compete in the first physical competition of the Challenge in December 2013 at the Homestead-Miami Speedway.
> 
> The DARPA Robotics Challenge seeks to advance the technology necessary to create robots capable of assisting humans in disaster response.

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing the Atlas Robot 

 Published on Aug 21, 2013




> MIT receives its Atlas robot (built by Boston Dynamics) to use in the DARPA Robotics Challenge. Team MIT will develop software to control and command Atlas to perform various actions in a disaster response situation. Visit MIT DARPA Robotics Challenge Team for more details.

----------


## Airicist

Atlas Robot Arm and Leg Demos

 Published on Sep 27, 2013




> Team MIT's Atlas robot demos its arm and leg movements.

----------


## Airicist

Atlas Update 

 Published on Oct 3, 2013




> Atlas is an anthropomorphic robot designed to operate on rough terrain. The video shows Atlas balancing as it walks on rocky terrain and when pushed from the side. The balance and control system places the feet and swings the arms and upper body to stay upright. The controller uses inertial, kinematic and load data from Atlas's sensors. Atlas is being developed by Boston Dynamics with funding from DARPA's M3 program.

----------


## Airicist

Atlas Walking Over Randomness

 Published on Nov 13, 2013




> Team IHMC's Atlas Humanoid Robot walking over random stuff that we threw in front of it. While the robot has some impressive sensors, including the Carnegie Robotics sensor head, in this video we have the robot walk over the obstacles without any sensing of them, to demonstrate some robustness to rough terrain. The tether provides electrical power to an onboard hydraulic pump. The overhead safety rope does not support any of the weight of the robot. It is there in the off chance that the robot falls. How often does the robot fall? Right now often, but much less than when we started working with the robot 2 months before this video was made. While the robot is strong enough to get back up after a fall, it's hard to say if it is able to fall without damaging itself. So for the time being we'll stick with the overhead safety system. Stay tuned for some more impressive walking, and hopefully some more impressive falling!

----------


## Airicist

IHMC DRC Trials Preview

Published on Dec 14, 2013




> This video outlines ihmc's work with the Atlas robot supplied by Boston Dynamics for the DARPA Robotics Challenge. The video depicts ihmc's progress as of December 15th, 2013.

----------


## Airicist

Humanoid Robot Brains

Published on May 19, 2014




> The smartest people in the world have spent millions on developing high-tech robots. But even though technology has come a long way, these humanoid robots are nowhere close to having the "brain" and motor control of a human. Why is that? Evan takes you behind the motor control processes in the human brain, and how cutting-edge research is trying to implement it in robots.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Nov 8, 2014




> Atlas robot at IHMC standing on a stack of cinder blocks doing various poses. Robot is built by Boston Dynamics. Control algorithm by IHMC. Video is real time.

----------


## Airicist

Article "The story of Atlas, FRC Team #3504 Girls of Steel"

by Molly Urbina
January 9, 2015

----------


## Airicist

ATLAS Gets an Upgrade 

Published on Jan 20, 2015




> DARPA revealed upgrades to its Atlas robot on January 20, 2015. The robot was redesigned for DARPA by Boston Dynamics, with the goal of improving power efficiency to better support battery operation. Approximately 75 percent of the robot was rebuilt; only the lower legs and feet were carried over from the original design. The upgraded robot will be used by up to seven teams competing in the DARPA Robotics Challenge Finals, which will take place June 5-6, 2015, at Fairplex in Pomona, Calif. Admission to the event is free and open to the public.

----------


## Airicist

Article "‘Atlas Unplugged’ humanoid like robot to roam free (of cables) at DARPA Robotic Challenge"

by Tamir Eshel
January 21, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Atlas Running Man 

Published on Feb 12, 2015




> Caution: Video is loud due to loud on board pump!
> Atlas Humanoid Robot at IHMC doing the running man pose. Real time rate.

----------


## Airicist

Atlas fast side stepping 

Published on Feb 12, 2015




> Atlas Humanoid Robot at IHMC doing fast sidestepping. Robot is built by Boston Dynamics. Control algorithm is by IHMC. Video is real time.

----------


## Airicist

Robust lateral balance

Published on Jul 19, 2015




> This video shows a test of robust lateral balancing of an Atlas robot marching in place

----------


## Airicist

MIT Atlas head camera perspective (DRC day 2)

Published on Aug 3, 2015




> This is the unedited view from the head camera of the MIT Atlas robot at the DARPA Robotics Challenge on day 2. The video is 60 fps, approximately 6x real time.

----------


## Airicist

Timelapse: Team MIT at the DARPA Robotics Challenge - Day 2

Published on Aug 10, 2015




> This is timelapse video of Team MIT's day 2 run on the yellow course.

----------


## Airicist

ATLAS robot walking in a forest

Published on Aug 17, 2015




> Boston Dynamics ATLAS robot walking over debris and in a forest. Commentary by Professor Marc Raibert, co-founder of Boston Dynamics Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Atlas cleans house

Published on Jan 14, 2016




> Atlas robot at IHMC demonstrating whole-body coordinated motions. Robot is built by Boston Dynamics. Control algorithm is by IHMC.

----------


## Airicist

Atlas, the next generation

Published on Feb 23, 2016




> This version of Atlas was designed to operate outdoors and inside buildings. It is electrically powered and hydraulically actuated. It uses sensors in its body and legs to balance. LIDAR and stereo sensors in the head are used to avoid obstacles, assess the terrain and help with navigation. This version of Atlas is about 5'9" tall (about a head shorter than the DRC Atlas) and weighs in at 180 lbs.

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Latest Generation Atlas Humanoid Robot Is Absolutely Incredible"

by Greg Kumparak
February 24, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Atlas robot walking on snow

Published on Feb 23, 2016




> After walking untethered in a forest, a new Atlas humanoid robot walks in a forest, untethered, on snow. The new version is electrically powered, hydraulically actuated, sensors to balance and LIDAR and stereo sensors in its head to avoid obstacles. The new Atlas is about 175 cm tall and weighs 82 kg.

----------


## Airicist

Meet the newest Atlas robot

Published on Feb 24, 2016




> Boston Dynamics, a subsidiary of Alphabet, has released their newest robot prototype: Atlas. The robot can walk in tough conditions, lift heavy boxes, and stand up after being knocked down.

----------


## Airicist

Atlas The Badass Robot Can Join the U.S. Military Basically Whenever

Published on Mar 3, 2016




> The next-gen Atlas from Boston Dynamics is impressive-- strong and capable, it can react to changing environments while achieving its task. When Alphabet (then Google) bought Boston Dynamics, it seemed to be taking away from future robot armies-- far from it.

----------


## Airicist

Why any robot uprising is doomed to fail - Cracked Responds

Published on Mar 22, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Atlas balancing on line

Published on Sep 7, 2016




> The humanoid robot Atlas balancing on a line contact (plywood edge approx. 2cm thick). This video was recorded during a lucky run, usually the robot is not able to maintain balance for this long. The shaking is caused by poor state estimation (we only use onboard sensors). The control algorithm is developed by IHMC the robot was build by Boston Dynamics.

----------


## Airicist

Atlas walking over partial footholds

Published on Nov 29, 2016




> The Atlas Humanoid walking over small and partial footholds such as small stepping stones or line contacts. After each step the robot explores the new foothold by shifting its weight around its foot. To maintain balance we combine fast, dynamics stepping with the use of angular momentum (lunging of the upper body). The control algorithm was developed at IHMC, the robot was build by Boston Dynamics.

----------


## Airicist

What's new, Atlas?

Published on Nov 16, 2017




> What have you been up to lately, Atlas?

----------


## Airicist

Getting some air, Atlas?

Published on May 10, 2018

----------


## Airicist

New ATLAS video of highly dynamic legged locomotion on uneven terrain from Boston Dynamics

Published on Oct 2, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Parkour Atlas

Published on Oct 11, 2018




> Atlas does parkour.  The control software uses the whole body including legs, arms and torso, to marshal the energy and strength for jumping over the log and leaping up the steps without breaking its pace.  (Step height 40 cm.)  Atlas uses computer vision to locate itself with respect to visible markers on the approach to hit the terrain accurately.

----------


## Airicist

Atlas Humanoid walking with straight legs

Published on Nov 29, 2018




> Atlas humanoid walking with straighter legs. Control algorithm by IHMC Robotics. The height of the robot is left uncontrolled in the whole-body controller, but the knee angles are specified in the null-space of the other task objects. This allows the robot to balance laterally while standing straight up. Published in ICRA 2018, "Straight-Leg Walking Through Underconstrained Whole-body Control."

----------


## Airicist

IHMC Atlas autonomous path planning across narrow terrain

Published on May 2, 2019




> Atlas humanoid robot (DRC version) walking across narrow terrain using autonomous planning. The robot senses the terrain with LIDAR and builds a map of planar regions. A path planning algorithm plans footsteps across the planar regions to a goal location, specified by an operator. The robot is currently about 50% successful over this type of terrain. We plan to increase the rate of success by adding balance using angular momentum and by better considering joint ranges of motion. Narrow terrain is difficult due to the need to do some "cross-over" steps, which are tricky due to limited range of motion in the hip joint, and also due to having a small polygon of support when one foot is directly in front of the other. Control, Perception, and Planning algorithms by IHMC Robotics. Atlas robot built by Boston Dynamics. Walking recorded on May 1, 2019.


"Rise of the machines: Hulking 165-pound humanoid robot delicately 'walks a tightrope' of tiny blocks in eerily similar fashion to a human walking along a treacherous path"

The robot is named Atlas and uses a 'path planning algorithm' to trace its route 
Researchers trained Atlas to balance its way across narrow terrain effortlessly  
They used LIDAR, which uses a laser to measure the distance between objects
The team hope that the technology could be used for bomb squads and rescue missions because of its ability to move through uneven and narrow terrain

by Victoria Bell 
May 10, 2019

----------


## Airicist

More Parkour Atlas

Published on Sep 24, 2019




> Atlas uses its whole body -- legs, arms, torso -- to perform a sequence of dynamic maneuvers that form a gymnastic routine.  We created the maneuvers using new techniques that streamline the development process. First, an optimization algorithm transforms high-level descriptions of each maneuver into dynamically-feasible reference motions.  Then Atlas tracks the motions using a model predictive controller that smoothly blends from one maneuver to the next.  Using this approach, we developed the routine significantly faster than previous Atlas routines, with a performance success rate of about 80%.

----------


## Airicist

Boston Dynamics' Atlas robot now does gymnastics, too

Sep 25, 2019




> The latest footage from Boston Dynamics is, unsurprisingly, both impressive and terrifying. Over the past few years we've seen Atlas navigate uneven terrain and even jump around a parkour course. This is on another level, though. The bipedal robot does a handstand, rolls around and even does a few jumping twists -- all without losing its balance.


"Boston Dynamics’ Atlas robot is now a gymnast"
The bipedal robot handstands, rolls, jumps and spins.

by Marc DeAngelis
September 24, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Boston Dynamics: new robots now fight back

Published on Jun 14, 2019




> This video is a comedic parody and is not in anyway associated with the actual Boston Dynamics Robotics Company.






Boston Dynamics Fake Robot: VFX Before & After Reveal

Jun 17, 2019




> Side-by-side comparison of our "Boston Dynamics: New Robots Now Fight Back" parody video.
> Big ups to Xsens!

----------


## Airicist

Boston Dynamics: new robot makes soldiers obsolete

Oct 26, 2019

----------


## Airicist

DARPA: Boston Dynamics – Robot ATLAS evolution 10 years (2009-2019)

Premiered May 2, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Atlas | Partners in parkour

Aug 17, 2021




> Parkour is the perfect sandbox for the Atlas team at Boston Dynamics to experiment with new behaviors. In this video our humanoid robots demonstrate their whole-body athletics, maintaining its balance through a variety of rapidly changing, high-energy activities. Through jumps, balance beams, and vaults, we demonstrate how we push Atlas to its limits to discover the next generation of mobility, perception, and athletic intelligence.


"Leaps, bounds, and backflips"
By training Atlas to maneuver its way through complex parkour courses, Boston Dynamics engineers develop new movements inspired by human behaviors and push the humanoid robot to its limits.

by Calvin Hennick
August 17, 2021

"Watch Boston Dynamics' bipedal robots nail this parkour obstacle course"
The showcase was accompanied by a behind-the-scenes explanation of the development process for the parkour routine.

by Campbell Kwan
August 18, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Inside the lab: How does Atlas work?

Aug 17, 2021




> Go behind the scenes at Boston Dynamics with the Atlas Team as we work to train multiple Atlas robots to maneuver their way through our most complex parkour course yet. The team pushes Atlas to its limits to discover the next generation of mobility, perception, and athletic intelligence.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Inside Boston Dynamics’ project to create humanoid robots"

by Ben Dickson
August 23, 2021

----------

